# برنامج "EWB - " Electronics Workbench 5



## القعقاع11 (15 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته
اقدم لكم برنامج EWB و هو بسيط وسهل الاستخدام لبناء و محاكاة الدارات الالكترونية 

للتحميل برابط مباشر

أضغط هنااااا​


----------



## C A M R Y (10 أكتوبر 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

مع الأسف الرابط تالف و يؤدي إلى منتدى آخر ..

هنا روابط بديلة للبرنامج :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2407127-post2.html
​


----------



## Mohammad ganem (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------

